

Ask HN: Any web-devs interested in a small consulting project? - smilliken

A friend is looking for a web developer for a simple apartment rental site.<p>* budget is a few thousand<p>* needs to be accessible in English and Chinese (this probably means the developer will need to read/write Chinese)<p>* needs to showcase units in a 3000 apartment complex (you'll need to talk to him to get requirements)<p>If you know someone that might be able to help, please let me know and I'll put you in touch (email in profile).
======
sidmitra
I don't really know chinese, but i've worked on multilingual sites before.

Here's my portfolio: <http://sidmitra.com/portfolio.html>

------
davideuler
hi, smilliken, You may contact me davidullua at yahoo.com.cn. worked with
multilingual web site development with 7 years experience in Shanghai. Known
English and Chinese well. I can provide the prototype in the beginning of the
proejct, keep in touch. Check my web site with multilanguage support, and my
tech blog here: <http://portal.rtmsg.com/> <http://www.beyondlinux.com/blog>

------
ashraful
I am interested. My portfolio is at madebyargon.com

My email is inlith@gmail.com

